# whats a piraya? and how-



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

whats a piraya? and how do you tell if a piranha is a female? i have 9 piranhas in a 90 gal tank. they are about 4" long right now, how many should i get rid of so they can all fit comfprtably?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

A _Pygocentrus piraya_ is one of three types of pygos that is considered the most aggressive. They have a very profound lower jaw and have flame type markings that extend from their belly up their sides. That is quite a stocked 90 gallon tank, you might consider moving them to something equal or greater than a 125g. Some purists will tell you 180gallon minimum. Welcome to the site noob.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Here are some Piraya. It is of the Pygocentrus genus.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

yeah its just i just got this 90 gallon, its huge to me, they look like they are happy,. im only planning on keeping about 4 or 5 out of the 9, i'll let them fight eachother for the space

well anyways, how do you tell the difference between male and female red bellies?


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

So you're just going to let them kill each other and however many you end up with is the magic number? If you want...tell me where you live and I'll take the ones you don't want off your hands so it doesn't have to come to that.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

NIce pix, P13.








And EMJAY, yeah please let us know. There should be a local PFury resident near you that would love to help you reduce your count. BTW, you never mention what kind of Ps you have.

Welcome to the board!!!


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

No iwant them to fight, the strongest survive, i'll have crazy piranhas!!!!!!!!! i have redbellies.
i mean i could give them away but i'd reather watch them, plus when they die since they are made out of bone and muscle i want their skeleton for the bottome of the tank.


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

This guy is just trying to stir sh*t


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> no iwant them to fight, the strongest survive, i'll have crazy piranhas!!!!!!!!! i have redbellies.
> i mean i could give them away but i'd reather watch them, plus when they die since they are made out of bone and muscle i want their skeleton for the bottome of the tan, i'll post pics adventually.


 Yes I understand that you want "aggresive fish" but encouraging animal cruelty and not to mention a waste of money is not the best of solutions. May I suggest a different solution. I am sure there are plenty of members here that would be willing to take them off of your hands and maybe even give you some $ as well.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

why would you intentionally want to do something like that?
MAD


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm in agreement with Python...he's definitely stirring up some shyt. Plus thats a lot of money down the drain for buying and raising and feeding piranha's just to try and get one to kill the other.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> EMJAY said:
> 
> 
> > no iwant them to fight, the strongest survive, i'll have crazy piranhas!!!!!!!!! i have redbellies.
> ...


 Yeah.. extra $$$ to buy other and different varieties of other things to see your RBs get aggressive on.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Oh yeah, if the others kill some of your piranha's...the bones will not be left more than likely. So if you want to keep the bones you're gonna have to complete the murder yourself. Which I also don't recommend. They're your fish of course...but come on...its the murder of a piranha or many. I'm not one to talk though...when I first came on here I tried to get my rhom to fight an oscar...which I thought twice about and pulled him out and now he's fine. Seen the error in my ways and was flamed extremely bad for it. Anyway...let the p's live.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

that dosnt make them great fish, just meens they need space, and why waste so much money on such rare fish? In a tank that small, two will end up, but then, one will kill the other, and you will end with one, WOW way to go loser.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Man, am I the only one that has a BIG TERN déjà vu?


----------



## Blade (Feb 1, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> no iwant them to fight, the strongest survive, i'll have crazy piranhas!!!!!!!!! i have redbellies.
> i mean i could give them away but i'd reather watch them, plus when they die since they are made out of bone and muscle i want their skeleton for the bottome of the tan, i'll post pics adventually.


 wtf? you are kind of st*pid? what if during the fights the piranhas that will live will lose an eye? or lose a tail? you will have p freaks... damn i hate that kind of ppl ....


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I think this guy is just a newbie. Your red bellys are considered the "least aggressive" fish in the home aquarium. I bet they wont even fight. Their growth will just be stumped.

As to your original question about sexing piranhas, please refer to our science forums as this topic has been covered in great length. Short and sweet answer: You cant do it.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Short and sweet answer: You cant do it.










good answer







good answer..feel like i'm on family feud


----------

